#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  AMCA Standard

## ma7amdieno

Is Any one has AMCA Standards

See More: AMCA Standard

----------


## shfsart

Hi,
anyone has :?

1-ANSI/AMCA 210-2007 Laboratory Methods of Testing Fans for Aerodynamic Performance 
2-ANSI/ASHRAE 51-07 Laboratory Methods of Testing Fans for Aerodynamic Performance 
They are as the same.

Please share.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## losmoscas

plz, someone upload AMCA Standards above.

----------


## losmoscas

i also need AMCA standards. Plz, upload.

Thanks

----------

